# Can I add 20mm if travel to a Marin rift zone 2 front and rear



## Will Shine (8 mo ago)

I want to know if I can add 20 millimeters of travel front and rear so I still have good geometry and good efficiency but more travel to get to bike parks and enduro races and also a lot of trail riding


----------



## HuckingKiwi (Sep 20, 2021)

You cant do much with the rear suspension since the frame was designed to work with the shock dimensions that came on the bike. Their are 210x55 shocks on the market, however you can run into clearance issues during that last 5mm of shock stroke. Also additional stresses could be generated if the linkage is in a less than ideal position. Changing the shock to an out of spec stroke will likely void the warranty on the frame. 

The general rule of thumb for the fork is to increase the travel by no more than 10mm. Any increase above 10mm can start to have negative effects on the geometry and will likely void your frames warranty. You should contact your local Marin dealer to verify the amount fork travel increase you are allowed to have before voiding the warranty.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

You can email Marin and ask. I found them to be very responsive to emails.


----------



## Will Shine (8 mo ago)

HuckingKiwi said:


> You cant do much with the rear suspension since the frame was designed to work with the shock dimensions that came on the bike. Their are 210x55 shocks on the market, however you can run into clearance issues during that last 5mm of shock stroke. Also additional stresses could be generated if the linkage is in a less than ideal position. Changing the shock to an out of spec stroke will likely void the warranty on the frame.
> 
> The general rule of thumb for the fork is to increase the travel by no more than 10mm. Any increase above 10mm can start to have negative effects on the geometry and will likely void your frames warranty. You should contact your local Marin dealer to verify the amount fork travel increase you are allowed to have before voiding the warranty.


Thank you for your response it was very helpful


----------



## Nails (Sep 25, 2020)

The Yeti Lunch Ride made it look easy. IMO the best way to bump it up is with a new engineered rocker link. Unfortunately the Cascade Components doesn’t make one for the Rift Zone or my bike yet.









Giant MTB Suspension Links | US | Cascade Components


Take your Giant MTB suspension performance to the next level with Cascade Components linkages. Stop bottoming out on the roughest terrain. Shop now.




cascadecomponents.bike





In my case I bumped up the fork by 10mm and got a very different bike out of it.


----------



## Skeeno (Jan 14, 2009)

Would probably be easier to just get a Marin Alpine Trail frameset.


----------

